# Need to vent! Prayers needed



## tocarmar (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi all,
My father now has Hospice in the house! He was released from the VA in Albany on tuesday. Took a very bad turn for the worse yesterday due to pneumonia. I started him on morphine this morning. as he was very weak & trouble breathing. I have been giving it to him every 3 hrs. tonight I will start to increase it to eventually every hour. I am his primary caregiver out of 6 kids and all are now supportive of what I have done to make him comfortable. I know his time has come!! I was expecting it but not this soon.. He has lived a nice life of almost 90 birthday in in Feb.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 1, 2012)

My thoughts are with you and your father in this difficult time. You are not alone.


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2012)

best wishes, and good job.


----------



## Rick (Jan 1, 2012)

Blessings to you Tom

Since moving to TN I've had several family members and friends pass after time in hospice care. It's an individual experience for everyone involved. So even as much support as you receive, at some point I realize that to some extent you are also on your own.

Take Care and be Strong, Rick


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 1, 2012)

Take care, and always remember all the good that happened before, rather than what happens last


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all!! He had a very good life!! 6 children, WW2 vet,worked hard all his life & supported his brothers sister & mother at a young age. He will be missed but remembered for eternity!!!


----------



## Dido (Jan 2, 2012)

My thaughts are with you. 

Hope the paine for him will not be that worse.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 2, 2012)

You are lucky to have a father like that. Not everyone was so fortunate.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Tom,

Sorry to read about your dad. Last year my wife's uncle died from cancer. The illness was mercifully short in duration but not in pain. He was laid out with morphine almost all the time. His family of five, my wife and various others were working all the time caring for him and the emotional toll was heavy. To say it was a tough time is an understatement. When he finally passed there was as much a show of relief as grief.

You are doing a wonderful thing caring for your dad and as bad as it is you will survive and you will smile again.

I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 2, 2012)

My thoughts are with you Tom. Stay strong.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tom
Last April I was where you are now. It is a very stressful time in your life and it will all be okay. Later you will find comfort in knowing you did all you could. Prayers with you and your family.
Peace


----------



## Ray (Jan 2, 2012)

Been there, too. It's really tough to lose folks you love.

When my father died, the priest said "It's simple. God needs him up there more than you do down here."


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2012)

My best wishes through your time of hardship, Eric.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 2, 2012)

Hopefully he has not too much pain! Keep up with your good job Tom!!!! Jean


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 2, 2012)

Words of a german poet, Rainer Maria Rilke, from 1905:

" Ich lebe mein Leben in wachsenden Ringen,
die sich über die Dinge ziehn.
Ich werde den letzten wohl nicht vollbringen
aber versuchen will ich ihn.

Ich kreise um Gott, um den uralten Turm,
und ich kreise jahrtausende lang;
und ich weiß noch nicht: bin ich ein Falke, ein Sturm
oder ein großer Gesang. "


My own translation*:*


I live my life in expanding circles
which stretch themselves over things
even if I will not be able to accomplish the last one
I will try to complete it.

I circle around God, the immemorial tower
and I circle for thousands of years
and I don’t´ know yet: Am I a falcon, 
a storm, or a very old song.


Wish you the best 

Gina


----------



## Marc (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Tom a lot of thoughts crossed my mind when I first read your topic today, but I'm always short on words. I wish you a lot of strength in days to come for you, your family and your father.


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 2, 2012)

Just to give the final update, He passed on this morning! He is with his loving wife of 50+++ years.


----------



## Hera (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. My prayers are for you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 2, 2012)

It is difficult to lose a loved one, even when you know the end is near and that death is more merciful than a prolonged life in pain. The days after will be difficult and exhausting, but you will have peace knowing that you did what you could to ease his pain, and that his loved ones were with him at the end. My warmest thoughts and deepest condolences are with you, Tom.


----------



## Ruth (Jan 2, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 2, 2012)

My condolences....you did what you could, and I'm sure you made his last days as comforting as could be. He's in a better situation now, and, despite your grief, so are you...you should feel proud that you were able to do so much for him when he needed you. All my best....................


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wonderful that he had someone to care for him the way you did. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 2, 2012)

My deepest condolenses.

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 3, 2012)

May he rest in peace!!!! My condolenses! Jean


----------



## chrismende (Jan 3, 2012)

This kind of passing is just what most of us would want - after a long and productive life, leaving several kids and doubtless many grandkids.
Good work on your part! I'm always grateful to people like you on behalf of the many who don't get the tenderness of family willing to be there for them.


----------



## Dido (Jan 3, 2012)

My condolenses for you and your family.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 3, 2012)

My condolenses.


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank You All!!!!!!!!!   I know it is for the better he has no pain anymore. He is in a nice place with his wife!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 3, 2012)

My deepest condolenses.

Lise


----------



## Marc (Jan 3, 2012)

My condolenses as well Tom, as our loved ones move on to another world a small part of them always remains in our hearts and in our minds.

I take my hat of for you for stepping up and caring for your father in the time he needed you the most. 

Marc


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

Our condolences for your loss.


----------



## e-spice (Jan 3, 2012)

Keeping you in my prayers Tom.


----------



## Ray (Jan 3, 2012)

Same here, Tom.


----------

